# the way automobile insurance works in Mexico?



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

I've just realised that I have no clear idea about how vehicle insurance works in Mexico. Please keep this distinct from the position of going to Mexico with your own vehicle (presumably from the USA) and taking the existing insurance cover across the border. 

In The UK, for instance, the driver him/herself is insured to drive a specific class of vehicle, irrespective of the age or value of the vehicle.

In some European nations, the vehicle itself is insured, effectively meaning that anyone (with the owner's permission) can drive it and have insurance cover.

In both these cases there are different degrees of insurance cover - the top grade covering all accidents or damage, self-inflicted or not, and claims from 3rd-parties for injury or death. The bottom grade only protects against claims from 3rd-parties, and with limited liability.

So, with this in mind, I have several questions relating to *buying Mexican vehicle insurance, in Mexico, from a Mexican insurance company.* 

There *seem* to be different elements here. One is being able to buy an insurance premium for different bits of your vehicle - the glass, the electrical system, the bodywork and so on. As I understand it - this is specific to the vehicle and can be transferred when it is sold - am I right?

But what about having a collision where people are injured? (Put aside the aspect of who was to blame.)

Could someone please outline to me the type of insurance which covers this eventuality, what the minimum grade is, what it covers - and also what one would need to have in place for the dreadful possibility that the other driver was killed. 

(And if anyone can also let me have the technical names of these levels of insurance cover in Spanish, I would be most grateful.)

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

(Just to make it even more cosmopolitan and entertaining, the nation where I am currently living includes "free" insurance every year when the vehicle has to pay its "road tax" (ie - the Referendo de Placas). This is the minimum legal cover required and essentially covers the vehicle owner for accident claims from a 3rd-party - *up to a total of US$1,000.*

This is what the police ask to see when they stop you on a road check. In practical terms it is quite useless, other than to render the vehicle road-legal.

It is then up to the owner of the vehicle to buy private insurance cover to allow for more-excruciating eventualities. It also explains why, in 33% of serious accidents, the drivers and those passengers still able to function abandon their vehicles and run off into the hills.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suggest that you purchase full coverage; liability, theft and collision up to a limit that makes you comfortable. In an accident without injuries or damage to government infrastructure, the parties either settle on the spot, abandon their vehicles and run away, or call their insurance company. An adjuster will come to the scene (you have to wait) and settle the matter. If it is more serious, the police will become involved and jail time may be involved until settlement is arranged; that adjuster just became really important to you, and you should be sure to have purchased the legal representation, “get out of jail“ coverage, so that you do not stay there too long. Food & blankets are not provided.
Now that we have your attention, you may wish to chat with a good insurance agent. We used Jesus Tejeda, AXA, in Guadalajara. He is excellent & fully bilingual.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have full coverage with a company that allows you to decide where the repairs are to be made, by Toyota with genuine Toyota replacement parts. The same applies in the USA as insurance companies love taking your money but cut corners when repairing your vehicle with inferior aftermarket parts that don't fit as well or don't measure up to original specifications.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note: Theft, in Mexico, means the entire vehicle. Theft of contents or parts is seldom covered.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You need to make sure you have legal aid as well. In case of an accident with injury or death , everyone goes to jail until the Ministerio Publico decides who is at fault and who will pay and believe me Mexican jail is not a place you want to spend any time. It used t be that they had a bond type situation but now you have to be at the pecking order of the Ministerio publico up to 3 days so you can spend 3 days in a holding place and of course you may stay more time if you are found guilty..
Also you should know that the lawyers from the insurance companies in those cases are ot the brightest ones in the system.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Can anyone explain the meaning of vehicles I've seen offered for sale in Mexico with "glass and electrical" insurance cover?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> Can anyone explain the meaning of vehicles I've seen offered for sale in Mexico with "glass and electrical" insurance cover?


Imagine trying to sell something that is not a physical product, something that you cannot hold in your hand. Insurance is assurance, peace of mind. The more value that the salesman can build into the policy the better it sounds. Assuring you that glass and electrical are covered is "adding value" to his product and making it more desireable.

In the USA policies will read "The engine block and all internal lubricated parts are covered." That sounds pretty good until you consider all of the parts not inside of the block like the alternator, power steering pump, air conditioning compressor, condenser, voltage regulator, etc.

Unless it is spelled out there is a way for the company to wiggle out of repairs. Stating "Glass and electrical" is a way of saying that these items are covered as some will not cover anything not specifically mentioned in the policy. Insurance companies are in the business of making money, not paying it out and even in the states are notorious for cutting corners such as "depreciating" high end speakers that cost a fortune to replace when driven into high water, however they rarely depreciate the premiums.

In many policies vandalism (such as breaking your windshield or windows as in an angry spouse) is not covered. Pilferage of personal items from a vehicle is not covered by most, if any Mexican insurance policies.

There are special provisions and coverage for partial theft and vandalism of a vehicle, roadside assistance including key lockout, flat tires, emergency gas and battery service, emergency transportation, accommodation and need for a rental car due to lengthy car repairs etc.

You might find this link useful. 

Mexican Auto Insurance Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Imagine trying to sell something that is not a physical product, something that you cannot hold in your hand. Insurance is assurance, peace of mind. The more value that the salesman can build into the policy the better it sounds. Assuring you that glass and electrical are covered is "adding value" to his product and making it more desireable.
> 
> In the USA policies will read "The engine block and all internal lubricated parts are covered." That sounds pretty good until you consider all of the parts not inside of the block like the alternator, power steering pump, air conditioning compressor, condenser, voltage regulator, etc.
> 
> ...


So can one opt to buy just specifically, glass, or bodywork, or associated electrical components as an added extra?


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> Imagine trying to sell something that is not a physical product, something that you cannot hold in your hand. Insurance is assurance, peace of mind. The more value that the salesman can build into the policy the better it sounds. Assuring you that glass and electrical are covered is "adding value" to his product and making it more desireable.
> 
> In the USA policies will read "The engine block and all internal lubricated parts are covered." That sounds pretty good until you consider all of the parts not inside of the block like the alternator, power steering pump, air conditioning compressor, condenser, voltage regulator, etc.
> 
> ...


So can one opt to add specific extras to a basic insurance, such as glass, bodywork parts or electrical components?


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Where did you get that silly idea of insuring only part of the vehicle?? Never saw that in any Mexican policy. The law for tourists is that you must have liability insiuance underwritten by a Mexican Insurance company. Just like elsewhere in N.A. you can get comprehensive, collision, medical in case of a serious accident, etc. Have you googled Mexican Auto insurance and read a policy? I have to wonder if this is a troll???


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just like anywhere, not all policies are created equal. You get what you pay for. Liability is required but if you want more coverage you will pay more. Each policy is different.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Where did you get that silly idea of insuring only part of the vehicle?? Never saw that in any Mexican policy. The law for tourists is that you must have liability insiuance underwritten by a Mexican Insurance company. Just like elsewhere in N.A. you can get comprehensive, collision, medical in case of a serious accident, etc. Have you googled Mexican Auto insurance and read a policy? I have to wonder if this is a troll???


I got it from reading very many Mexican used car for sale listings. It seems the Mexicans have the silly idea that, as in Continental Europe, partial insurance cover is an option. I was just wondering if any knowledgeable expats here could expand upon or explain this, help me with figuring it out, or had more information on it.

Evidently not.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> I got it from reading very many Mexican used car for sale listings. It seems the Mexicans have the silly idea that, as in Continental Europe, partial insurance cover is an option. I was just wondering if any knowledgeable expats here could expand upon or explain this, help me with figuring it out, or had more information on it.
> 
> Evidently not.


It's possible people are experiencing difficulty explaining things in these used car sale listings, but the insurance does not go with the car.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You need to buy your insurance separately from buying the car. You definitely will want to buy liability insurance. The price of it will depend on the make and model of the car. According to my agent, the thinking there is that some cars get in more accidents than others. Now where they got the idea that a hot convertible muscle car gets in more trouble than a wimpy little two door job is, of course, a mystery. (Hmmm. maybe not)


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

robbiethinking said:


> I got it from reading very many Mexican used car for sale listings. It seems the Mexicans have the silly idea that, as in Continental Europe, partial insurance cover is an option. I was just wondering if any knowledgeable expats here could expand upon or explain this, help me with figuring it out, or had more information on it.
> 
> Evidently not.


Although regs governing auto insurance in Mexico remain lax compared to US standards, increasingly states, as do the Feds currently on Federal roads, are requiring vehicle liability insurance. US coverage is not recognized SOB and as folks have strongly suggested insurance with legal aid is advised if not required.

Policy coverage, terms, & conditions mostly parallel policies in the US although limits/deductibles vary. I regularly trade used vehicles in Mexico always with insurance, either full or limited coverage. Partial coverage for glass, electric, or other via an advertisement or procured from a Mexican underwriter is an unknown insurance concept to me.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Unlike the USA, insurance rates here are not based on your credit score here, as most people don't have one. I don't even think a driving record follows you around here. I know in 2013 criminal records either didn't have a national data base or private businesses lacked a way for them to be checked, a thief could easily move to another state and get a job as a security guard. Warranties are passed along with the vehicle until they expire. 

If auto insurance is passed along with the sale, I'd make sure the name was changed to the new owner, if that is what you are saying.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Another advice if you are in an accident with injuries get a good lawyer rightaway .. the legal aid lawyers are really bad... I was in accident and cooled my heels for a couple of days in jail and was at the MP I do not know how many times and I had the pleasure to see the legal aid from AXA, AIG and others.. believe me get you own lawyer as soon as you can if there are injuries.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I think what you are getting from those ads is sort of like getting an engine warranty if you use a particular brand of oil. The odds of collecting on that insurance is next to nil. Did you state if you were insuring a Mexican car or a US vehicle? If you want cheap insurance some of the banks offer a policy. If you want good insurance go with one of the majors: mapfre, Qualitus,etc.. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

robbiethinking said:


> I got it from reading very many Mexican used car for sale listings. It seems the Mexicans have the silly idea that, as in Continental Europe, partial insurance cover is an option. I was just wondering if any knowledgeable expats here could expand upon or explain this, help me with figuring it out, or had more information on it.
> 
> Evidently not.


Unless Mexico has undertaken a major law reform in last 20 years, it operated from independence through 20th century under its version of Napoleonic code - an accused is considered guilty until proven not guilty, which could take years. It's why that American Amanda Knox had to spend three years in pre-trial detention in Italy, which also still uses its version of Napoleonic Code..

In Mexico, in auto accidents, this used to lead to people being put into pre-trial prison for accidents that caused death or serious accidents, even if it wasn't clear who was at fault. I remember a few examples of popular outrage when children of rich folks involved in deadly accidents had parents who found them doctors who declared them in need of long term hospitalization despite seeming minor injuries, which they spent in luxurious hospital suites rather than prison.

American Embassy personnel told me they were advised that if possible after any auto accident not to stop but head towards nearest U.S. consulate.

I believe from my journalist days we wrote stories on people who didn't have full insurance getting held because there was no assurance they could pay costs when finally determined. I'd assume foreigners with no liability insurance would have a tough time convincing a judge that he (or "unnecessary" she) didn't pose a flight risk.

I think full insurance is best for foreigners.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

I forgot a much more recent example of Napoleonic Code in action. It's the reason that six or seven top Catalonia independence leaders fled Spain to Belgium and most who remained are in pre-trial detention. The judge determined there's a good chance they'll be convicted and they're a flight risk. I think only about three of the 10 or 11 arrested got bail. The rest have to sit in jail until trial.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No now you are innocent until proven guilty in Mexico and in France but old habits die hard.. There is a law and I do not think it is new that say that you have to remain at the disposal of the MP up to 72 hours after an accident so they can put you in the holding tank up tp 3 days by that time they have to determined who is responsible and who will pay..
They do not have to hold you in jail but they do lawyers or not. That is what happened to me.. This happens in the case of injuries or death. In my case 2 people were hurt , one man had a fractured back.. he was taken to the cruz roja and was put to jail after it was determined he did not need to stay. In my case I put on breaks, the guy behind was following to close so intented to pass me and someone who was going about twice the speed limit hit him and made him roll.. I did not hit anyone and was not hit by anybody and signed a paper saying I was not holding anyone responsible for what happened and I still went to ail and my car was inpounded.

You have the right to phone calls while at the MP .. I was not able to reach my husband and once in jail I was refused the right to contact my husband and the lawyer did not speak English and my husband does not speak Spanish..

I was told that before the Reform you could post bail but apparently that is not the case any longer.. at least i could not.

The MP told me they should not have booked me but the transito and one of the driver had an argument so the transito booked everyone.. We were all given a sobriety test and all passed otherwise there would have been more problems..be advise that marijuana stays in the sytem for 3 days.. I am a Mexican citizen so there was no consultae for me to help either .. only a useless lawyer from the insurrance company who really works for the insurrance company rather than for the insurred...


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

citlali said:


> ..be advise that marijuana stays in the sytem for 3 days..


Cocaine can stay in your system for 3 days or so because it's water soluble but marijuana can stay in your system for up to 30 days because it's fat soluble.


----------



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> as insurance companies love taking your money but cut corners when repairing your vehicle with inferior aftermarket parts that don't fit as well or don't measure up to original specifications.


After doing paint and body work for 40 years, the insurance companies wouldn't do any of that would they??(Hopefully you got the sarcastic humor in it all)ound:ound:ound::bolt:


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Marijuana can stay in your system for over 70 days if you are a heavy user and have some body fat as it is stored in the fat. I smoked all day, every day for over 20 years and passed a drug test after 2 weeks because I didn't have much body fat and used diuretics daily prior to the test.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Acrually when I said 3 days I did not check how long it can stay in some cases. I know of the case of a woman who accidently killed a motocyclist. It was proven and agreed that she had done absolutely nothing wrong she was not at falt and yet she was found responsible for the death of the man because she tested positive for marijuana.. She had one joint the day before.. nothing like someone who would be smoking every day and I do not know how precise is the test but she is still paying for it 10 years later..


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

robbiethinking said:


> I got it from reading very many Mexican used car for sale listings. It seems the Mexicans have the silly idea that, as in Continental Europe, partial insurance cover is an option. I was just wondering if any knowledgeable expats here could expand upon or explain this, help me with figuring it out, or had more information on it.
> 
> Evidently not.


Hi. A very off-topic comment from me.. I sent you a PM earlier today regarding Thailand and Mexico.. hope you got the message. Cheers.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes - thanks - I'm girding my loins for a longish reply - back to you soooon!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

With a policy that includes legal help, the agent on the spot will call for a lawyer who will stay with you as long as needed.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes and you find out that the lawyer is more interested in protecting the insurrance company than the vlient.. It is a good idea to get a separate lawyer if your are in a serious accident.


----------

